# Rubik's 360 Article



## PeterV (Jul 14, 2009)

I saw this on the front page of the Toronto Star this morning (July 14, 2009):

http://www.thestar.com/living/article/665474

I scanned the front page and a picture not featured on the website (sorry it got cut off). Bonus points to anyone who can find the mistake on the front page 

Edit: Having problems attaching the pics. Working on it.

Edit2: Can't seem to get the file size of my pics small enough to attach, so I'll just explain: The front page reads: "Revenge of the Nerds: Rubik's Returns". Next to the heading a 3x3 rubik's cube is shown with two red/yellow edges.

The second image shows 5 people (including Canada's own Dave Campbell) who had tested out the Rubik's 360 with their comments on it.

If anyone is able to add or find a picture of the front page, please post it.


----------



## Mastersonian (Jul 14, 2009)

Is it that they call it the Rubik's 360 Sphere?


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 14, 2009)

PeterV said:


> Bonus points to anyone who can find the mistake on the front page



I don't know if it's on the front page, but:


> *The Revolution was okay*, Campbell said, but didn't fascinate the same way the Cube did, and was not nearly as addictive. For him and other Cube aficionados, doing the Cube once is like eating only one potato chip – it can't be done.



the mistake is that the Revolution was not okay...at all 

there's also this:



> Regular folks get addicted to trying from time to time – *with the solution always seemingly one or two moves away*.
> 
> "You think you've got it done, and then you see *one or two squares out of place*," he says. "Arrggghh!"


----------



## PeterV (Jul 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > Bonus points to anyone who can find the mistake on the front page
> ...



Lol...I'm actually still trying to attach a pic of the front page. Hopeully it'll be up soon.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, they got Erik's record wrong, not sure if that's the error you're talking about.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 14, 2009)

kippy33 said:


> Well, they got Erik's record wrong, not sure if that's the error you're talking about.





> The current record holder is Erik Akkersdijk of Holland at 7.08 seconds


It's correct on the online article, and his name is even spelled correctly too


----------



## PeterV (Jul 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> kippy33 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, they got Erik's record wrong, not sure if that's the error you're talking about.
> ...



kippy33 was correct: in the actual hardcopy of the paper, they mentioned his record as being 7.07 seconds. The online article says 7.08, though.

PS. Check original post. I couldn't get the pictures uploaded due to technical difficulties, but I explain the problem I immediately saw when I picked up the paper this morning.


----------



## Tortin (Jul 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> the mistake is that the Revolution was not okay...at all



Harsh.


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 14, 2009)

my dad just picked up today's Toronto Star for me  

Did anyone else notice that the colour scheme is wrong on the front page?
It has blue on U, red on R and yellow on F, >_>


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 14, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> PeterV said:
> 
> 
> > Bonus points to anyone who can find the mistake on the front page
> ...



Ha! Agreed. So is this an actual puzzle, or is it a set solution like Magic?


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 14, 2009)

PLAY RUBIK'S 360 (Uk commercial)


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jul 15, 2009)

That's a bit creepy...


----------



## dbax0999 (Jul 15, 2009)

> "You think you've got it done, and then you see one or two squares out of place," he says. "Arrggghh!



Is this the mistake? (Their talking about a 3x3)


----------



## shoot1510 (Jul 15, 2009)

commercial for website (rubiks360.co.uk)


----------

